# J2ME Code-Beispiele



## patrick-ratz (11. Dez 2010)

hallo liebes Java-Forum, 
Auf meiner Suche nach J2ME Tutorials hat Google mir was ganz tolles ausgespuckt 
mit Code und Sample :

J2MEJava Tutorial

bitte anschauen und wenns geht unter wichtig speichern


----------



## The_S (13. Dez 2010)

nice. Das hätte ich früher mal gebraucht  . Danke!


----------



## patrick-ratz (13. Dez 2010)

vorallen das da bilder bei sind und der code per copy/ paste futz ist hammer!!
das ist richtig gut vorallen für anfänger und profis


----------

